# Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?



## Tim1974 (7. Juni 2019)

*Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

Hallo,

würde der NH U12S eurer Ansicht nach für einen kommenden Ryzen 9 3900X ein gute Wahl sein, wenn nicht, oder nicht großartig übertaktet werden soll?
Mir ist klar, daß man diese Frage heute nur bedingt beantworten kann, weil es mit der CPU noch keine praktischen Erfahrungen gibt, allerdings könnte man ersatzweise den Ryzen 7 2700X annehmen, der auch eine TDP von 105 Watt hat, oder muß man davon ausgehen, daß der Ryzen 9 die TDP überschreiten wird, mehr als der heutige Ryzen 7 2700X, auch wenn man nicht eigenhändig übertaktet?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Chinaquads (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

Die CPU gibt es noch nicht. Niemand auf der Welt weiß, ob der Kühler ausreichend sein wird.

Es ist davon auszugehen, dass der Kühler die CPU innerhalb der Spezifikationen und Limits kühlen können wird.

Möchtest du das hören ?

NH-U12S


----------



## Tim1974 (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

War mir klar, darum hatte ich ja geschrieben, man kann ersatzweise vom 2700X ausgehen, oder meinst du der 3900X wird trotz gleicher TDP ungleich viel mehr Kühlaufwand erfordern?

In der Noctua-Tabelle hab ich auch schon gelesen, der 2700X läuft demnach mit mittlerem OC mit dem Kühler, dem entnehme ich, daß der Kühler voll und ganz ausreicht für ein ruhiges System, wenn man nicht bis an die Grenzen übertakten will, richtig?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

Wenn man nicht "bis an die Grenzen" übertakten will, reicht auch der boxed von AMD! Nur mal so als jetziger Besitzer eines R7 2700 ... 

PS: Übrigens Tim bin jetzt auch AMD Besitzer ... Zeit zum Zusammenstellen der Komponenten etwa halbe Stunde mit Preisvergleich und Testberichten von YT! 
Das alles ohne wochenlang in einem Forum zu überlegen und totzuschreiben ... erstaunlich wa?


----------



## facehugger (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> PS: Übrigens Tim bin jetzt auch AMD Besitzer ... Zeit zum Zusammenstellen der Komponenten etwa halbe Stunde mit Preisvergleich und Testberichten von YT!
> *Das alles ohne wochenlang in einem Forum zu überlegen und totzuschreiben ... erstaunlich wa? *


Echt jetzt? Hätte nicht geglaubt, das da was dran wär...

Gruß


----------



## Tim1974 (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

Da es den R9 noch nicht gibt, war mir klar, das hier nur gemutmaßt werden kann, ausgehend vom 105 Watt TDP R7 2700X.
Der R7 2700 liegt von der TDP deutlich drunter und was die boxed-Kühler angeht, gibts da überhaupt schon Informationen zu, ob es bei Zen2 neue oder zumindest veränderte boxed-Kühler geben wird?

Außerdem könnte man jetzt an Hand von allen möglichen Konstellationen (NH U12S mit diversen auf dem Markt befindlichen CPUs) aus versuchen Schlüsse zu ziehen.

Z.B. wie weit sich ein R7 2700X mit dem U12S übertakten läßt, welche TDP dabei anliegt, wie heiß die CPU damit bei Prime95 wird etc.!

Kann man denn sagen, daß der NH U12S gleichstark kühlen kann wie der schwerere Thermalright ARO M14, den ich momentan verwende?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Außerdem könnte man jetzt an Hand von allen möglichen Konstellationen (NH U12S mit diversen auf dem Markt befindlichen CPUs) aus versuchen Schlüsse zu ziehen.



Könnte man und würde diesen Thread wieder in zweistelligen Posting-Bereichen bringen




> Z.B. wie weit sich ein R7 2700X mit dem U12S übertakten läßt, welche TDP dabei anliegt, wie heiß die CPU damit bei Prime95 wird etc.!



Glaskugelfrage!  



> Kann man denn sagen, daß der NH U12S gleichstark kühlen kann wie der schwerere Thermalright ARO M14, den ich momentan verwende?



 ... er wird ihn innerhalb seiner Möglichkeiten kühlen, das ist schon mal Fakt, ob das eine Diskussionsgrundlage ergeben muss im Zusammenhang zum Gewicht des ARO M14 wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Tim1974 (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

Ich will jedenfalls wieder einen Noctua verbauen, am liebsten wäre mir der recht leichte und kompakte U12S, wenn der nicht reicht müßte ich mich halt in Richtung U14S oder eventuell sogar D15 orientieren, die sind mir aber eigentlich  zu schwer und zu ausladend.


----------



## EyRaptor (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

Wird schon gehen, aber warum nicht einfach Tests abwarten??????


----------



## Tim1974 (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

Ich muß ja sowieso noch warten bis die CPUs und Boards verfügbar sind, dann will ich aber ganz schnell los legen und nicht noch Tage/Wochen hier mit Fragen verbringen, darum dachte ich mir, alles was ich jetzt schon Fragen kann, spart mir später dann Zeit und ich kann schnell alle Teile zusammen kaufen.
Freue mich schon richtig drauf, auch auf den Zusammenbau, das Gefluche kommt dann später.


----------



## Chinaquads (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

Warum selber sich einlesen und entscheiden, wenn man das Schwarmwissen nutzen kann und so wichtige Geistige Kraft spart.

Oh Gott, wenn ich wegen jedem Pfurz nen Thread aufmachen würde, hätte ich immer noch einen 286er.

Warte doch einfach bitte ab, bis die CPU erschienen ist.

Und kauf dann...

Warum vorher die Pferde scheu machen.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

Ein I7 2600K und ein I9 9900K haben auch beide eine TDP von 95W. Und solange man die innerhalb dieser Spezifikation betreibt, schafft das auch nahezu jeder Luftkühler ^^ Und wenn man beide unter gleichen Bedingungen ans Limit übertaktet, wage ich zu behaupten, dass der alte I7 etwas kühler bleibt.
Natürlich sind hier jetzt ein paar mehr Generationen zwischen, aber wer weiß, was AMD der CPU auf einem X570 Chipsatz so erlaubt? 

Wie gesagt: abwarten und Tee trinken...


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

Oh je, es geht wieder los.
Tim, der 12S reicht. 
Ein Ryzen 2 wird nicht auf einmal die doppelte Leistung auf einem Zehntel der Fläche erzeugen. 
Kauf den einfach und gut ist. 
Dann hast du auch gleich ein Problem weniger, wenn du im nächsten Thread nach dem RAM fragst.


----------



## Tim1974 (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

Die RAM-Kompatibilität und die einfache Montage/Demontage ist ein weiterer Grund für den U12S für mich. 
Wenn die CPUs draußen sind, werde ich vielleicht noch Tests zur Kühlbarkeit abwarten und mich dann endgültig entscheiden.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

Macht ja auch Sinn früher zu fragen als man Hardware real kaufen kann ... du lernst es nie!  



> ...dann will ich aber ganz schnell los legen und nicht noch Tage/Wochen hier mit Fragen verbringen



Gibt es dann auch wieder einen Zusammenbau-Thread?


----------



## IICARUS (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

Warten ist immer doof, da diskutiert man halt dann über Gott und die liebe Welt, damit vergeht dann die Zeit schneller. 
...oder fragt was für ein Kühler auf einen 570 Board passen könnte. 

Ups.... das hätte ich nicht schreiben dürfen, wird vielleicht sein nächstes Thema... 

Aber der Kühler wird ausreichen, da es sich bei den Angaben der Prozessoren immer um den Turbo Boost handelt. Der Turbo Boost wird ja nicht auf alle Kerne anliegen.


----------



## seahawk (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

Reicht nicht, muss ne AiO sein.


----------



## Narbennarr (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

Du Arsch


----------



## Krolgosh (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

Ich red ja schon seit Monaten von ner Wasserkühlung für Tim.. da würde er soviele Aspekte erschlagen. Gewicht, Kühlleistung, Lautstärke, Platz...


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

Fließgeschwindigkeit und Druck... darfste nicht vergessen.


----------



## IICARUS (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

Tim, verbaue dir eine custom Wakü, da kannst auch die Spannungswandler mit kühlen und du hast die nächsten 20 Jahre ruhe. Brauchst dir nie wieder Gedanken zur Kühlung machen da du diese immer mit übernehmen kannst. Für die CPU Kühler gibt es meist Umbausätze sollte sich der Mass des Sockel (andere Plattform) mal ändern.

Als ich mir mein 9900K kaufte hatte ich bereits meine custom Wakü verbaut und machte mir da keine Gedanken. Musste noch nicht mal was dazu kaufen, einfach Kühler und Grafikkarte ausbauen, neues Mainboard rein und alles wieder einbauen und befüllen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine custom Wakü kostet dich etwa 200 Euro.

*Dein Warenkorb bei Caseking:*

 1 x Magicool DCP450 - DC 12V Pumpe, SATA = *39,90*€*
 1 x MagiCool Copper Radiator III Slim - 360 mm = *39,90*€* 
 6 x Anschluss G1/4 Zoll auf 13/10mm = *2,90*€*
 3 x Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch 13/10 mm - 1m = *3,90*€* 
 1 x aqua computer cuplex kryos NEXT AM4 - Acetal/Kupfer = *59,90*€* 
 1 x aqua computer Double Protect Ultra 1l = *7,90*€* 
 1 x EK Water Blocks 24-Pin ATX - Überbrückungsstecker = *1,90*€* 
 1 x ModMyMachine Shoggy Sandwich V2 zur Pumpenentkopplung - schwarz = *6,90*€* 
 3 x Arctic P12 PWM PST Lüfter, schwarz - 120mm = *6,90*€* 
 1 x Zahlungsart = *-2,00*€*

*Summe: 212,19*€
* (incl. Versand 7,99*€)​
Gibt es auch als Monoblock, dann werden neben deinem Prozessor auch die Spannungswandler mit gekühlt.
EK Water Blocks EK-FB ASRock X470 Taichi RGB Monoblock - Nickel
EK Water Blocks EK-FB ASUS C6H RGB Monoblock - Acetal+Nickel

Muss natürlich für den Monoblock das dazugehörige Mainboard verbaut sein!


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

Ich sehe da sogar noch Einsparpotential: Büroklammer statt Überbrückungsstecker und dest.Wasser in einem 5 Litergebinde (reichen für Jahre) statt DP Ultra.


----------



## IICARUS (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

Geht natürlich auch. 
PC Netzteil durch UEberbruecken auf Defekte pruefen - Anleitung

Bei mir war solch ein Überbrückungsstecker schon der Pumpe beigelegen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

Als langjähriger Bastler und Wakü-Nutzer ist sowas unnötig und so ein Hardwarefreak wie Tim weiß sowas doch auch schon lange ...


----------



## Krolgosh (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

Ja ich meinte das auch ehrlich gesagt nicht als Scherz, ich denke wirklich das es für Tim die beste Lösung wäre. *IICARUS* hat da ein mögliches und Kostengünstiges Setup vorgeschlagen. Ich würde zwar ein paar Euro mehr in die Hand nehmen da ich weder die Pumpe noch die Radiatoren besonders finde.  Aber das sind dann Feinheiten.


----------



## IICARUS (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Als langjähriger Bastler und Wakü-Nutzer ist sowas unnötig und so ein Hardwarefreak wie Tim weiß sowas doch auch schon lange ...


Natürlich, aber bei Tim nicht verkehrt, dann hat er das max. verbaut und muss sich keine Gedanken wegen dem Gewicht und der Größe des Kühlers machen, da ja sonst das Mainboard durchbrechen könnte... dieses Thema hatten wir ja bereits mit ihm. 

*@Krolgosh *
Natürlich, die Zusammenstellung ist halt das kostengünstige was man sich zusammen bauen kann. Ich habe ja auch eine andere Pumpe dazu gekauft die mich schon alleine 100 Euro gekostet hat. Mein 420mm Radiator musste ich mir von ALC kaufen da dieser von der Länge noch in meinem Gehäuse passte. Von MagiCool wäre der 420mm Radiator ein paar Millimeter zu lang gewesen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

Das ist natürlich die beste Lösung so ein Wakü - Kühler wiegt ja um einiges weniger, aber Tim war doch gegen Wasser in einem PC (Gefahr von Auslaufen).


----------



## Krolgosh (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich die beste Lösung so ein Wakü - Kühler wiegt ja um einiges weniger, aber Tim war doch gegen Wasser in einem PC (Gefahr von Auslaufen).



Um ein Beispiel zu bringen das hier rein passt, die Wahrscheinlichkeit das wirklich etwas Ausläuft ist ungefähr genauso groß also das dir das MB wegen einem zu schweren Kühlkörper wegbricht. Ich setze natürlich eine Fachgerechte Montage vorraus, was eben so dazu gehört wenn man eine Wakü installiert.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

Oh da kann ich gegen halten, wenn man sich drehbare 90° Winkel von Feser kauft (gibts die Firma überhaupt noch lange nichts von denen mehr gehört ) kann man sich relativ sicher sein das im ersten Jahr der Verwendung seine Anlage tropft. War bei mir jedenfalls eine prägende Erfahrung.


----------



## Krolgosh (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> War bei mir jedenfalls eine prägende Erfahrung.



Oh nagut... Ich sag jetzt mal aber mit den Handelsüblichen Fittingen passiert das eher nicht. Wenn man wirklich mal einen erwischt der einen Treffer hat, sieht man das aber dann meist schon in den ersten paar Stunden in denen man die Wasserkühlung eh ohne angeschaltete Hardware testet. 
Aber mal abwarten was Tim nun dazu sagt. Zum Noctua ist ja glaub ich alles beantwortet.


----------



## IICARUS (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich die beste Lösung so ein Wakü - Kühler wiegt ja um einiges weniger, aber Tim war doch gegen Wasser in einem PC (Gefahr von Auslaufen).


Stimmt... und mit den großen Luftkühler hatte er bedenken wegen dem Gewicht was aufs Mainboard drauf auswirkt.


----------



## Tim1974 (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

Kaum spricht jemand die Option Wasserkühlung an, wirds hier auf einmal ja richtig munter! 

Also, ich danke euch, vorallem IICARUS für den Vorschlag und die tolle Komponenten-Zusammenstellung. 
Allerdings könnt Ihr euch sicher denken, daß jemand, der sich bei Kühlern mit über 700g schon Sorgen um das Mainboard macht, bei einer Wasserkühlung noch mehr Sorgen hat, daß da mal was undicht werden könnte und dann eventuell der ganze PC durch ein Kurzen hopps geht (nicht nur das Board).
Außerdem möchte ich nicht übertakten, und da wäre so eine Wasserkühlung wohl ein ziemlicher Overkill und obendrein ist ja auch noch nicht gesagt, daß die Pumpe nicht auch ein Betriebsgeräusch verursacht, was vielleicht lauter ist, als der Noctua NH-U12S und dann ja auch (sofern ich das richtig verstehe?) nicht nur bei hoher Last auftritt, sondern ständig, weil das Wasser ja ständig bewegt werden muß.

Ob ich die Bastellei hinbekommen würde ist auch noch fraglich.
Ich werde also lieber bei einem Luftkühler bleiben, entweder NH-U12S, sollte sich herausstellen, daß der nicht reicht und recht laut wird, dann halt den NH-U14S oder NH-D15.

P.S.: @THC, ob es wieder einen Zusammenbauthread geben wird, weiß ich noch nicht. Wenn der hier aber gewünscht wird, würde ich mich dazu vielleicht überreden lassen!


----------



## IICARUS (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

Kommt immer auf die Pumpen mit an und bei einer custom Wakü ist der Vorteil eine Pumpe auch entkoppeln zu können und somit auch mit niedriger Drehzahl leise zu bekommen. Meine Pumpe kannst nicht aus dem Gehäuse raus hören, auch nicht die ich dir in dem Beispiel zusammengestellt habe. Die Gefahr einer Undichtigkeit besteht normalerweise nicht, zumindest nicht wenn sorgsam alles verbaut wurde. Ansonsten ist die Gefahr was undicht zu werden so hoch wie die Gefahr das dir ein Glas Cola über dem Rechner umkippt.

Eine Wasserkühlung hat heute ehe nicht mehr viel mit OC zu tun, meist sind es Gründe wegen Optik und ein leisen Rechner zu haben. Mein Rechner ist als Beispiel komplett lautlos, auch unter Last. Habe mich sogar schon von meinen HDDs getrennt, da diese bei mir die Bauteile waren die noch wenn es absolut Still war leicht raus zu hören waren.

Gut stimmt eigentlich nicht ganz, eine HDD habe ich noch verbaut, aber die wird normalerweise im Energiesparmodus abgeschaltet da hierauf nur noch automatische Backups drauf kommen.


----------



## Tim1974 (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

Lautlosigkeit unter Volllast ist natürlich klasse, da kann eine Luftkühlung wohl eigentlich nie mithalten, selbst der beste 14cm-CPU- Fan wird bei Last schon im oberen mittleren Drehzahlbereich deutlich hörbar werden, von der Nenndrehzahl mal ganz zu schweigen...


----------



## IICARUS (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

Das was ich dir zusammengestellt habe wirst du auch nicht lautlos hin bekommen.

Bei mir werken auch 14 Lüfter um dieses Ergebnis erreichen zu können und dabei macht ein externer großer Radiator viel mit aus. Meine Lüfter laufen unter Last alle nur mit 500 U/min und ich könnte sie auch problemlos mit nur 320 U/min laufen lassen und hätte halt dann 5-7°C mehr. Mit Idle schalten sich die 9 Lüfter vom externen Radiator komplett ab und schalten sich erst mit 30°C Wassertemperatur hinzu.

War am ende auch nicht billig.


----------



## Tim1974 (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

Ahja, ich erinnere mich glaub ich an die Fotos, wo das gut drauf zu sehen war.
Das ist natürlich ein spannendes Bastelprojekt mit einem tollen Ergebnis, aber um ehrlich zu sein, sowas würde ich mir nicht zu trauen, dafür bin ich handwerklich zu ungeübt und vorallem zu wenig geduldig.


----------



## IICARUS (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

Schlauch anschließen ist keine Kunst, denn der Schlauch wird einfach auf ein Anschluss gesteckt und gegen abrutschen  mit einer Kontermutter gesichert. Das hält dann auch bombenfest.

Das ganze ist bei mir auch nicht an einem Tag entstanden, sondern alles nach und nach.
Aber ein guter Luftgekühltes System wird genauso gut laufen und auch nicht sehr laut sein.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> P.S.: @THC, ob es wieder einen Zusammenbauthread geben wird, weiß ich noch nicht. Wenn der hier aber gewünscht wird, würde ich mich dazu vielleicht überreden lassen!



Wenn dieser Thread dann auch ein paar Bilder (nicht nur zwei) enthält why not!


----------



## Tim1974 (13. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

Na gut, schaun wir mal... 

Diesmal werde ich die Fotos dann aber nicht mit meiner Nikon Coolpix AW100 machen, sondern mit meinem HTC One M7, ich meine nämlich festgestellt zu haben, daß dieses trotz nur 4 MPixel bei Zimmerbeleuchtung eventuell sogar bessere Fotos machen kann, außerdem sind sie ideal fürs Web, muß ich dann kaum noch verkleinern.
Ideal wäre natürlich ein Zusammenbauvideo, aber das würde insgesamt dann bestimmt etwa 1-2 Stunden lang werden, selbst wenn ich die Pausen und Nachdenkzeit zwischendurch heraus schneide...


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (14. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

So ein Video würde zwar deinen Zusammenbau-Skill in wahrerm Ausmaß zeigen ist aber völlig unnötig. Bilder reichen wie dutzende Bastel-Threads hier im Forum aufzeigen. 

PS: Falls du natürlich zeigen möchtest wie leise doch dein PC läuft @LuKü kann man natürlich so ein zwei Minütiges Intermezzo "ertragen".


----------



## Tim1974 (14. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

Mein "Zusammenbau-Skill" ist sehr tagesformabhängig, mal geht das richtig gut, an anderen Tagen mache ich auch mal Mist oder komme nicht so richtig zu Potte, bin ja kein Profi und baue vielleicht maximal einmal im Jahr was um oder ein und einen kompletten PC nur alle paar Jahre.
Allerdings hab ich in den letzten Jahren doch reichlich Übung gehabt, zumindest an den Jahren davor gemessen, darum wage ich mich diesmal auch an teurere Teile heran, wird schon schief gehen...


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (15. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

Oha teurere Teile ... das macht mich ja schon wieder kirre, als ob die Gefahr bei billigeren Teilen irgendwie  geringer wäre.  

Na dann ...  Auf das es schief geht!


----------



## Tim1974 (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

Das Risiko was kaputt zu machen hängt natürlich nicht am Preis, aber einen gewissen Einfluss hat dieser dennoch, denn:
1. Wenn z.B. deine Pin an der CPU bricht und man eine neue kaufen muß, macht es sehr wohl einen großen Unterschied, ob die CPU 150 Euro oder 500 Euro kostet (kaufe ich zwei CPUs für 150 Euro, weil eine kaputt ging zahle ich 300 Euro, beim 500 Euro pro Stück sind es 1000 Euro! ).
2. Ergibt sich durch Punkt 1. eine größere Anspannung und Sorge beim Umgang mit teureren Bauteilen, zumindest bei mir und dadurch kann man auch mal ungeschickt werden und mit feuchten Händen was fallen lassen... 

Ich hoffe aber, daß alles klappen wird, allerdings bin ich jetzt ein wenig unsicher, ob es eine so gut Idee ist, einer der ersten Kunden zu sein und nicht vielleicht noch 1-2 Monate länger zu warten und zu lesen, wie die ersten Erfahrungen mit Zen2 sind und zu sehen, ob die Boards nicht bis dahin noch etwas im Preis sacken...


----------



## eXquisite (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

Ne - eben nicht - du kannst den 1700 mit dem 2700 vergleichen aber weil die TDP des 2700 und 3XXX gleich ist heißt das garnichts...

Der Die in dem 3XXX ist ein 7nm Die, wir haben also zwangsweise die doppelte Wärmedichte wie bei einem 2700X (14nm).

Das Problem ist ja nie der Kühler (siehe Intel mit ihrer Zahnpasta) sondern die Wärmeabfuhr zwischen Die und Heatspreader, n 7700k wird die Wärme da nicht los...

Jetzt beim 3XXX haben wir sogar bis zu zwei Dies dementsprechend haben wir auf zwei kleinen Flächen die 4 Fache Wärmedichte wie beim 2700.

Du musst es also schaffen, den Dies in der CPU über den Heatspreader 4x mehr Wärme zu entlocken als noch beim 2700X - das heißt nicht das er aktiv die 4 Fache Abwärme hat.

Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass der Nocuta absolut ausreichend sein wird weil was besseres als die Kupferplatte da kriegst du kaum, 
so wie ich dich kenne wirst du eh nie OC bis an die Kotzgrenze betreiben.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

Oder man fängt wie früher halt an auch LM zwischen Kühler und Prozessor zu nutzen, denn dann ist keine Zahnpaste mehr vorhanden was die Wärmeübertragung hemmen kann. Denn was bringt es wenn der Prozessor geköpft oder verlötet ist und dann die Wärme immer noch mit Zahnpaste gehemmt wird.

Das ganze habe ich bei meinem 9900K getestet, da hier ja verlötet wurde.

LM macht bei mir etwa 5-7°C innerhalb Spiele aus und Linpack Xtreme was ich zuvor mit 5 GHz auf alle Kerne zwingend ein AVX-Offset von 3 nutzen musste damit sobald mit AVX getestet wurde um 300 MHz reduziert wird, kann ich nun den selben Test auch ohne AVX-Offset laufen lassen. Komme zwar auch an die 90-94°C dran, aber zuvor wäre ich direkt bei 100°C gewesen und der Prozessor hätte sich herunter getaktet. Selbst mit AVX-Offset 1 was nur 100 MHz ausmacht reichte zuvor mit der Zahnpaste nicht aus.

Hier kann ich deutlich sehen das ich mit Flüssigmetall WLP zwischen HS und Kühler die Wärmeübertragung verbessern konnte und ich habe mein Prozessor dazu noch nicht mal plangeschliffen. Im normal Betrieb macht es aber nicht viel aus, da hier der Prozessor Zeit genug hat die Wärme übertragen zu können.


----------



## Tim1974 (18. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

Nur vertragen viele Kühler meines Wissens nach keine LM-Paste, oder?
Greift glaub ich den Kühlerboden an.


----------



## -Shorty- (18. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

Nein nur Aluminum.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Nur vertragen viele Kühler meines Wissens nach keine LM-Paste, oder?
> Greift glaub ich den Kühlerboden an.


Viele Kühler besten aus Kupfer oder sind Vernickelt, auf solche Kühler wo auch der Noctua oder mein Monoblock dazu gehört kann LM bedenkenlos verwendet werden. 

Aluminium hingegen wird regelrecht aufgelöst.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

Ich würde LM nie wieder zwischen Prozessor und Kühler machen, das wäre mir der Aufwand nicht wert.


----------



## -Shorty- (18. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich würde LM nie wieder zwischen Prozessor und Kühler machen, das wäre mir der Aufwand nicht wert.



Hab ich schon, ist denn Aufwand tatsächlich nicht wert.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

Ich mehrmals, deswegen sage ich das ja.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

Bisher habe ich LM auf dem HS auch nicht gut gefunden, daher habe ich es letztens selbst das erste mal gemacht. Zuvor habe ich es aber schon beim Köpfen verwendet. Das ganze hat sich gut auftragen lassen und ich hatte mein Prozessor aus dem Sockel um besser das ganze drauf aufbringen zu können. Am ende habe ich nur den Prozessor eingesetzt und den Kühler drauf gemacht. Hat so im Grunde auch Problemlos und auch sauber geklappt.

Dagegen war ich bisher immer weil ich schon Prozessoren nach Jahren gesehen haben die geschliffen werden mussten und kein Aufdruck mehr drauf hatten. Das macht sich bei einem Wiederverkauf nicht sehr gut. In meinem Fall hat mein System so viel gekostet das ich die nächsten Jahren nicht vorhabe irgendwas umrüsten zu wollen. Solange ich den Prozessor selbst behalten möchte sind mir die besseren Temperaturen wichtiger und wenn ich schon verlötet habe möchte ich durch WLP nicht selbst eine Sperre zwischen bauen, da LM eindeutig eine bessere Wärmeübergang gewährleisten kann.

Das Zeug ist nur gefährlich wenn es ins Sockel läuft und daher nicht für jeden empfohlen. Kann sein das ich in ein paar Jahren selbst mich überzeuge das es ggf. doch besser ist normale WLP zu nutzen. Denn manchmal muss man halt das ganze auch mal selbst austesten um sich fürs nächste mal besser entscheiden zu können.


----------



## Tim1974 (18. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

Interessant ist LM auf jeden Fall und ich bin für Experimente solcher Art eigentlich auch immer zu haben. 

Was mich interessieren würde, was ist an der LM so aggressiv, daß sie Alu angreift, ist da eine Säure oder Lauge drinn?

Läßt sich die LM denn genauso gut verteilen wie normale WLP?
Sollte man zuviel drauf machen und es quilt seitlich raus und läuft seitlich auf den Sockel und das Board, hat man sicher ein viel größeres Risiko als bei normaler metallfreier WLP. Eventuell greift das LM auch das Plastik des Sockels oder das Board selbst an, wenn es drauf läuft?


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

Wenn das runter den Sockel läuft, dann war es das.
So wie du bisher mit WLP hantiert hast, solltest du von LM die Finger lassen.
Da ist normalerweise nur Metall( Gallium, Indium, Rhodium, Silber, Zink) und auch Zinnflourid drin.
YouTube Lange Form.
Kurzform: Alu reagiert stark mit dem Gallium und bildet eine Legierung.


----------



## Tim1974 (19. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

Ich hab auch nicht vor das Zeug zu verwenden, fand es aber dennoch interessant mehr darüber zu erfahren...

Bei meinem Ryzen5-2600 ist die Kühlung eh überhaupt kein Problem und beim künftigen Ryzen9-3900X wird es sicherlich auch ohne LM gehen.


----------



## seahawk (19. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Interessant ist LM auf jeden Fall und ich bin für Experimente solcher Art eigentlich auch immer zu haben.



Ich denke nicht, Tim!


----------



## IICARUS (19. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Was mich interessieren würde, was ist an der LM so aggressiv, daß sie Alu angreift, ist da eine Säure oder Lauge drinn?


Habe schon mal ein Video auf Youtube gesehen wo man förmlich zuschauen konnte wie es Alu zersetzt.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Läßt sich die LM denn genauso gut verteilen wie normale WLP?
> Sollte man zuviel drauf machen und es quilt seitlich raus und läuft seitlich auf den Sockel und das Board, hat man sicher ein viel größeres Risiko als bei normaler metallfreier WLP. Eventuell greift das LM auch das Plastik des Sockels oder das Board selbst an, wenn es drauf läuft?


LM ist etwas widerspenstig beim verteilen, es ist zwar flüssig lässt sich aber nicht gleich gleichmäßig verteilen. Es lässt sich auch sehr schlecht auf glatte Oberflächen verteilen. Letztens hatte ich es auch auf der GPU versucht, aber diese war so glatt das es ständig nur an den Rand lief und sich nicht verteilen ließ. Ich hätte hier den Chip etwas anschleifen müssen was ich aber nicht wollte. Habe es daher dann bleiben lassen und zur normalen MX-4 gegriffen.

LM ist natürlich elektrisch leitend und kann daher auch Kurzschlüsse verursachen. Es lässt sich auch nicht gut aufwischen oder abwischen und gelangt es unter Bauteile wie Widerstände bekommt man es fast nicht mehr weg. Bauteile wie Widerstände usw. sollten daher vorher ab isoliert werden. Hierzu kann man auch Nagellack verwenden.

Ich nutze dazu auch Kapton-Band was Hitzebeständig ist.
Das kann man auch um den Prozessor abkleben damit nichts ins Sockel läuft.
Als ich mein Prozessor mit LM versehen hatte, hatte ich aber kein Kapton-Band da, da es zwar bestellt war aber noch nicht geliefert wurde. Da ich nicht warten wollte habe ich es ohne gemacht. Hatte aber 2-3mm am Rand frei gelassen, als kleiner Puffer. Nach dem aufsetzen des Kühlers hatte ich ihn kurz wieder abgenommen und mir das ganze angesehen wie das Flüssigmetall aussah.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tim1974 (19. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Nach dem aufsetzen des Kühlers hatte ich ihn kurz wieder abgenommen und mir das ganze angesehen wie das Flüssigmetall aussah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darf man den Kühler denn nach dem Aufsetzen wieder probeweise kurz abnehmen und dann wieder aufsetzen, ohne die Paste zu entfernen und neu aufzutragen?
Oder geht das nur bei LM so ohne das die Kühlleistung durch Lufteinschlüsse später leidet?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (19. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

Ich mache das sogar mit WLP und hatte noch nie verschlechterte Temps durch irgendwelche Lufteinschlüsse.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Darf man den Kühler denn nach dem Aufsetzen wieder probeweise kurz abnehmen und dann wieder aufsetzen, ohne die Paste zu entfernen und neu aufzutragen?
> Oder geht das nur bei LM so ohne das die Kühlleistung durch Lufteinschlüsse später leidet?


Das macht gar nichts aus, da hier nur ein kleiner Tropfen auf die ganze Fläche verteilt wird. Das ganze wird so dünn aufgetragen das es schon das bemalen gleich kommt. Sobald der Kühler drauf geschraubt wird erledigt der Andruck alles.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> LM ist etwas widerspenstig beim verteilen, es ist zwar flüssig lässt sich aber nicht gleich gleichmäßig verteilen. Es lässt sich auch sehr schlecht auf glatte Oberflächen verteilen. Letztens hatte ich es auch auf der GPU versucht, aber diese war so glatt das es ständig nur an den Rand lief und sich nicht verteilen ließ.



Echt?
Ich finde das lässt sich echt gut verteilen, sogar besser als WLP.


----------



## Larsson92 (19. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Echt?
> Ich finde das lässt sich echt gut verteilen, sogar besser als WLP.



Habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass LM sich eher schlecht verteilen lässt.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

Kommt ganz darauf an wie glatt die Oberfläche ist, um so glatte um so schwieriger.
Auf dem Heatspreader hat sich bei mir die Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste relativ einfach verteilen lassen.

Der Hersteller der Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra was ich verwendet habe empfiehlt hier auch die Oberfläche an zu schleifen, dazu liegt auch normalerweise ein Schleifschwamm der Lieferung bei.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

Keine Probleme auf nem Die, Heatspreader oder Kühler gehabt.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

Mit der DIE und dem Heatspreader hatte ich auch keine Probleme, aber auf den Chip der GPU und diesen wollte ich dazu nicht anschleifen. Daher habe ich es bei meiner Grafikkarte mit normalen WLP belassen.


----------



## EyRaptor (21. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

Hab schon auf mehreren GPUs LM verwendet und es hat sich eigentlich immer halbwegs ordentlich auftragen lassen. 
Wenn man sich Zeit lässt und dad LM schön auf den Chip aufmassiert (hab grad kein besseres Wort  ), dann geht das eigentlich.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

Bei mir hat es irgendwie nicht geklappt, das LM ist ständig nur am Rand ausgewichen und in die Mittel konnte ich nichts drauf bekommen.
Vielleicht lag es auch an meinem Leiterpattenreiniger was ich dazu verwendet hatte. Bei meinem Prozessor habe ich Isopropanol verwendet. was vielleicht besser war. Mit dem Prozessor hat es auch schnell und super geklappt, daher kam ich ja überhaupt auf dem Gedanken das selbe mit meiner Grafikkarte auch zu machen.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

Ich hab Bremsenreiniger genommen und dann mit nem Wattestäbchen verteilt.
Klappt super und geht ziemlich schnell.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

Bremsenreiniger ist gut, habe ich früher auch gerne genutzt.
Dieser Leiterplattenreiniger ist aber auch so ähnlich und riecht sogar gleich oder ähnlich.
Leiterplattenreiniger Kontakt Chemie KONTAKT LR 84009-AA 200ml, A034 | voelkner - direkt guenstiger


----------



## Tim1974 (22. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

Ist Bremsenreiniger nicht giftig oder hat irgendwelche Säuren oder Laugen drinn?
Den gezielt so anzuwenden, das nicht zu viel und nichts davon aufs Board oder den Sockel kommt, stelle ich mir persönlich nicht so einfach vor, aber vielleicht fehlt mir da auch etwas das Geschick und die Übung für.


----------



## Venom89 (22. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ist Bremsenreiniger nicht giftig oder hat irgendwelche Säuren oder Laugen drinn?



Wenn es doch nur eine Möglichkeit gäbe dies herauszufinden 
Kleiner SPOILER. Bremsenreiniger verdunstet rückstandslos. 



> Den gezielt so anzuwenden, das nicht zu viel und nichts davon aufs Board oder den Sockel kommt, stelle ich mir persönlich nicht so einfach vor,



Du sollst den auch nicht direkt auf das Board Sprühen 



> aber vielleicht fehlt mir da auch etwas das Geschick und die Übung für.



Definitiv.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*

Kunststoff und Metall mach Bremsenreiniger nichts aus, daher ist es nicht schlimm wenn es aufs PCB mit drauf kommt. Gummi hingegen sollte damit nicht eingesprüht werden, denn das wird dadurch weich und löst sich mit der Zeit auf. Zumindest sollte Gummi damit nicht behandelt werden. Das Zeug konnte ich früher in der Spedition wo ich Berufstätig war kostenlos zum Warten des LKWs bekommen und ich habe es auch mal gerne zum Reinigen der Druckluftkupplungen verwendet, nur wurde davon das Gummi der Dichtung angegriffen. War aber kein Problem, da die Dichtungen in so einem Fall ehe ersetzt wurden.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: Noctua NH U12S für 105 Watt Ryzen 9 eine gute Wahl?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ist Bremsenreiniger nicht giftig oder hat irgendwelche Säuren oder Laugen drinn?
> Den gezielt so anzuwenden, das nicht zu viel und nichts davon aufs Board oder den Sockel kommt, stelle ich mir persönlich nicht so einfach vor, aber vielleicht fehlt mir da auch etwas das Geschick und die Übung für.


Das schlimme ist ja, dass du den bestimmt auf die CPU sprühen, anstatt auf ein Tuch und dann die CPU abwischen würdest.


----------

